# Clarification on occipital block



## Srividya38 (Dec 22, 2018)

Need clarification on Occipital Block, whether not mention greater or lesser occipital block. what CPT code use this procedure?


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Dec 27, 2018)

Greater Occipital Nerve Block is 64405
Lesser Occipital Nerve Block is 64450

Make sure to check insurance policies. Some insurances do not cover Greater Occipital Nerve Blocks 


Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------



## lcole7465 (Dec 31, 2018)

Srividya38 said:


> Need clarification on Occipital Block, whether not mention greater or lesser occipital block. what CPT code use this procedure?



I would have your provider clarify whether it's the greater or lesser occipital block. And you also want to check with your payer, most insurance companies consider this a experimental.


----------



## pradeepmokarala@gmail.com (Mar 13, 2019)

*Occipital block at c2/3 with Medial branch block at same level*

Can we bill both occipital nerve block performed at C2/3 in the same encounter he did a medial branch block at same level? Can we bill both 64450 and 64490 same time or is TON block included in 64490 cpt code at same level. Please help?


----------



## Jbeck@karuk.us (Sep 16, 2019)

64490 is a paravertabral facet injection with image guidance.  Did they perform that?


----------

